# dovii and a piranha



## kevinm (Jun 2, 2006)

will a dovii and a piranha do good together?
what are my chances?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

They go great to.gether.... You're chances are slim with babies. Most dovii are docile at small size some are pricks, same with some piranhas. Both are pricks when they get size on them.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

dude, welcome first of all... I think i have seen 100 posts on will my piranha be ok with this? will it be ok with that? I think there is something pinned I suggest you do a little research....

IMO your p will kill the Dovii eventually given they are the same size.. if the Dovii is large and the p is a baby it will go the other way.... I have both P's and Dovii and I WOULD NEVER MIX Them ,,,, get another tank dude.......................


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

mr dovii go buh-bye in piranhas stomach


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

TRY it and tell us what happends.............


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Probably a little redundant as there's a thread about cichlids and piranhas going together which was started by the same member...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

kevin marte, before you do any more threads about keeping other fish with p's, I strongly advise you to take a look at the thread eltwicto made about this, it is in the saved topics of this forum.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

why waste such a nice fish like dovii for piranha to eat or kill??? no fish will or/and can live with piranha for long....


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

ahhhh dovii and piranha- this takes me back

to froogles story


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think you are giving the dovii as much credit as it deserves. I would not mix them because I think my dovii would kick the living hell out of anything tank he was added too. Mine is relentless with other fish. My dovi has moved baseball size rocks to get to other fish....I have never seen a piranha go though so much just to eliminate his tank mates.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think you are giving the dovii as much credit as it deserves. I would not mix them because I think my dovii would kick the living hell out of anything tank he was added too. Mine is relentless with other fish. My dovi has moved baseball size rocks to get to other fish....I have never seen a piranha go though so much just to eliminate his tank mates.


I've never owned a dovii but I've had a couple friends that have. From what I've seen by those few dovii, they'd annihilate anything put into their aquarium. I've always thought that as far as cichlids went, the FH was the meanest but dovii are pretty fricken badass.

To think that a p would ultimately kill them is silly and not true. My FH took out a pack of 4 p's in a matter of 2 days so I'm sure a dovii could do the same.


----------



## kevinm (Jun 2, 2006)

hey ********* what fish is the FH?
I never heard of it.(please reply with some info)


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

********* said:


> hey ********* what fish is the FH?
> I never heard of it.(please reply with some info)


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think you are giving the dovii as much credit as it deserves. I would not mix them because I think my dovii would kick the living hell out of anything tank he was added too. Mine is relentless with other fish. My dovi has moved baseball size rocks to get to other fish....I have never seen a piranha go though so much just to eliminate his tank mates.










A Dovii will kill a P inside 1 day. They are ruthless as adults. Pure bullies.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

kevin marte said:


> hey ********* what fish is the FH?
> I never heard of it.(please reply with some info)


It's a flowerhorn. IMO, one mean and baddass cichlid. Do a google on flowerhorns, it will give you a lot of info on them.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just playing with fire... you shouldn't put them together...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think you are giving the dovii as much credit as it deserves. I would not mix them because I think my dovii would kick the living hell out of anything tank he was added too. Mine is relentless with other fish. My dovi has moved baseball size rocks to get to other fish....I have never seen a piranha go though so much just to eliminate his tank mates.


Same here. My dovii would go ballistic on any tankmate and kill it before it even realized it had a tankmate. Piranhas don't act quite as fast. Couple the dovii's aggression and tenacity, and the piranha's teeth and jaw power, you would have one hell of a fish!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> why waste such a nice fish like dovii for piranha to eat or kill??? no fish will or/and can live with piranha for long....


Agreed, IMO it would only be a matter of time.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think you are giving the dovii as much credit as it deserves. I would not mix them because I think my dovii would kick the living hell out of anything tank he was added too. Mine is relentless with other fish. My dovi has moved baseball size rocks to get to other fish....I have never seen a piranha go though so much just to eliminate his tank mates.


You are not givin piranhas a chance!!! I want you to try to put your red devil with a rhom, or caribe or a elong................YOUR dovii would be gone.......Usually when people say piranhas..THey are reffering to red bellies...........TRY any other piranhas becuase red bellies are not very active....BUT it does also depen on if the piranha is hungry and witch tank you are going to put the piranha or dovii......If your dovii was put in a piranha tank with there terretory in place the piranha would probably win same to the piranha with doviii.........I have lots of experience with both of them and i know alot about them..................I just want you to know that piranhas are beeeasts..MORE BEAST THEN DOVII :rasp:


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> MORE BEAST THEN DOVII :rasp:


Everyone has their own opinion. Mine: They are two different fish, dovii waaaaay more territorial whether it's ate recently or not. Not even a dovii but my midas beat my umbie with in an inch of his life. He was at the top swimming on his side. And a dovii is waaay more aggressive over 10" or so..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha dude said:


> You are not givin piranhas a chance!!! I want you to try to put your red devil with a rhom, or caribe or a elong................YOUR dovii would be gone.......Usually when people say piranhas..THey are reffering to red bellies...........TRY any other piranhas becuase red bellies are not very active....BUT it does also depen on if the piranha is hungry and witch tank you are going to put the piranha or dovii......If your dovii was put in a piranha tank with there terretory in place the piranha would probably win same to the piranha with doviii.........I have lots of experience with both of them and i know alot about them..................I just want you to know that piranhas are beeeasts..MORE BEAST THEN DOVII :rasp::rasp:


When I think of piranha I think in terms of the serrasalmus because that is all I keep anymore. So I was referring to the aggression and territorialism of rhombeus, brandtii, elongatus....etc. These fish are so different in their behavior. I am also speaking in general terms because I have had rhoms that were very quick striking. But in my experience...my dovii is way more intolerant of tank mates then piranhas. By this I mean that, although both may not tolerate other fish in the tank, the dovii will instantly attack anything while most piranhas will not....they seem more inquisitive...while my dovii just attacks. Granted this is the only dovii I have had...and he is wild caught...but he will instantly attack anything that is put in his tank...and he will relentless pursue them until he gets them. If you add some tetras to a piranha tank...they will lung at them and chase them for small periods. I put tetras in my dovii tank and he will go after them continually until they are all gone. 
I think if you need to starve a fish to get him to attack something instantly...that should pretty much tell you that they are not in the same league as a fish that could have a full belly and he will still attack anything. I do agree that it would depend on the tank in a limited sense...but I was talking about putting them in a new tank with no established territories.
I have a little experience with these fish as well...and am strictly speaking from what I have seen in my tanks and the fish I have owned....so although I appreciate your concern...I think I have an idea of what piranha are and what people want them to be.


----------



## youngbloodkennels (Jun 23, 2006)

sounds like a main event to me= one could win the other could win, they both could die, both could come out mangles, I agree that if you are curious enough to try it in the first place you should learn the hard way do it! But remember with pets its always the good ones that have to die. You'll prob regret it later.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> MORE BEAST THEN DOVII :rasp::rasp:


Everyone has their own opinion. Mine: They are two different fish, dovii waaaaay more territorial whether it's ate recently or not. Not even a dovii but my midas beat my umbie with in an inch of his life. He was at the top swimming on his side. And a dovii is waaay more aggressive over 10" or so..
[/quote]

Piranhas would win...................................END OF STORY>>>>>PERIOD!!!!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I think a standard red belly will lose (a lone fish) but something more aggressive will probably end up doing damage to the dovii and end up killing it indirectly (infection or slowly losing blood..etc).

Interesting video I found though... Some guy has a 10.5" long Dovii and a Jardini Arowanna and they dont like each other. I couldnt believe what I was seeing


















Makes me wonder about large Jardini vs Piranha... LOL











piranha dude said:


> MORE BEAST THEN DOVII :rasp::rasp:


Everyone has their own opinion. Mine: They are two different fish, dovii waaaaay more territorial whether it's ate recently or not. Not even a dovii but my midas beat my umbie with in an inch of his life. He was at the top swimming on his side. And a dovii is waaay more aggressive over 10" or so..
[/quote]

Piranhas would win...................................END OF STORY>>>>>PERIOD!!!!






















[/quote]


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha dude said:


> Piranhas would win...................................END OF STORY>>>>>PERIOD!!!!


Havent you ever see this video? I have never seen a piranha this aggressive. Granted there is a female in the tank..but this dude is wicked. I would wish any piranha luck getting placed in this tank.
Pissed off Dovii


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Piranhas would win...................................END OF STORY>>>>>PERIOD!!!!


Havent you ever see this video? I have never seen a piranha this aggressive. Granted there is a female in the tank..but this dude is wicked. I would wish any piranha luck getting placed in this tank.
Pissed off Dovii
[/quote]
That Dovii right there would kill any P you try to put in with him, period.


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

I think i just depends on the personality of the fish. Im sure some dovii are more agressive than others. The one in that video would definately win.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Could they be breeding or protecting eggs? I've had a pair of 3" convicts protecting their nest chase of a 10" oscar and a 7" dempsey. Also I think it depends on who gets dumped into what tank. Home tank advantage









As far as personality goes. I once had a Mono Sebae (before I knew better about brackish fish) which was about 4" long in a 120 gallon with a few cichlids like the cons and the dempsey. All was fine and then I thought maybe if I introduce a red devil while its young, everything will be ok if they grow up together. Well the 5" long red devil didnt pick on the cons, the oscar or the dempsey but instead chose the Mono so it chased it for a few days and then one day while I was watching I saw the most amazing thing. The mono stopped running and turned around and attacked the RD. No lock jaw here of course...it would just dodge the RD's attakc and then quickly turn around and bit him in the side or back. It was lightning fast. The fight lasted about 10 minutes and basically I had a pretty tattered looking RD! Mostly fin damage but from that moment on, the Mono would totally kick the crap out of the RD whenever he saw him close by. Basically it was forced to stay in a very confined area of the tank. I felt bad so I took the RD back. This was probably for the better in the long run. I miss that Mono. Of course as it got older, it needed salt in the tank which I didnt know about at the time so about 4 months after that time, it passed away. The mono I had was one of these http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_di....cfm?pcatid=967



bigJohnson said:


> I think i just depends on the personality of the fish. Im sure some dovii are more agressive than others. The one in that video would definately win.


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Piranhas would win...................................END OF STORY>>>>>PERIOD!!!!


Havent you ever see this video? I have never seen a piranha this aggressive. Granted there is a female in the tank..but this dude is wicked. I would wish any piranha luck getting placed in this tank.
Pissed off Dovii
[/quote]
Lmfaooooooooooo,u aint never lien.i wish any fish good luck in that tank,but if u own a dovii that size or similiar,u know what that means


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kevin marte said:


> will a dovii and a piranha do good together?
> what are my chances?


even though you didnt specify the size of the fish in question, or even the type of piranha i can still predict that you have 0% chance of that working.

dovii is basically the king of the cichlids and will not go well with any other fish, its very large and very powerfull.

piranhas can be very timid, or very aggressive (depending on which species) either way they dont mix well with cichlids, they eather kill or become terrarised and are killed.

if it works for even a short while all the fish involved will be incredibaly stressed being in each others company.

long term with adult fish - no chance.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Piranhas would win...................................END OF STORY>>>>>PERIOD!!!!


Havent you ever see this video? I have never seen a piranha this aggressive. Granted there is a female in the tank..but this dude is wicked. I would wish any piranha luck getting placed in this tank.
Pissed off Dovii
[/quote]
That Dovi reminds me of my old snakehead, talk about one evil fish, sure made water changes interesting though.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

that dovvi reminds me alot of my old Jag...it did the same thing...I wonder how the hell that guy cleans that tank....that thing was f*cking up the net pretty bAd. Nice ass dovvi vid.


----------

